# Pi-Hole!



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2016)

If you havn't heard, Pi-Hole is software that blocks ads. I setup a debian VM and installed pi-hole very simply using one command. I then instructed my router to use the VM as the DNS server. Now all requests for every device on my network uses the pi-hole as an ad blocker! Sites load MUCH faster now and it saves on bandwidth if you are on a metered connection. I highly recommend trying it out!

https://pi-hole.net/


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm always amused by installers that are like, "Here, download something from the internet and pipe it through bash. Don't worry, it's safe."


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> I'm always amused by installers that are like, "Here, download something from the internet and pipe it through bash. Don't worry, it's safe."



Yes but the code is open source and you can still download and run the installer. They provide the piped bash command as convenience. I know in the past couple of years there has been push back about piped commands. But how is that less safe than downloading code that you can't see what it is doing?


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 6, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but I have implemented a Pi-Hole on my home network with a Gen 1 Raspberry Pi model B (installed raspbian core because I only had a 2 GB SD card on hand). It is truly set and forget., I have it next to my router and SSH whenever I feel like going into it. I get 10-15% (on average) of total traffic blocked according to the dashboard. I like it because it stops the traffic before it gets to the hosts on the network.

It is also easy to do the config on your router. I had a small hiccup because my ISP provided router doesn't allow DNS to be changed on the router. They claim it messes with the TV service I get from them too if you were able to change it. My workaround was to jack an old Netgear router from work and set it up downstream from my ISP router. I basically bridged the two and my Netgear router sets the Pi-Hole as the DNS server. A little tricky, but most routers seem to let you change DNS settings on the routers.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2017)

Agreed I run pi-hole on my network for DHCP and DNS and I love it. It very functional and stable.


----------

